# Mule kills Mt. Lion!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



## bigpapacow (Nov 15, 2007)

This may be a first... A couple from Montana was out riding on the range, he with his

rifle and she (fortunately) with her camera. Their dogs always

followed them, but on this occasion a Mountain Lion decided that

he wanted to stalk the dogs (you'll see the dogs in the

background watching). Very, very bad decision for the mountain lion...

The hunter got off the mule with his rifle and decided to shoot in

the air to scare away the lion, but before he could get off a shot,

the lion charged in and decided he wanted a piece of those dogs.

With that, the mule took off and decided he wanted a piece of that

lion. That's when all hell broke loose... for the lion.

As the lion approach the dogs, the mule snatched him up by the

tail and started whirling him around, banging its head on the

ground on every pass. Then he dropped it, stomped on it, and held

it to the ground by the throat. The mule then got down on his

knees and bit the thing all over a couple of dozen times to make

sure it was dead, than whipped it into the air again, walked back

over to the couple (that were stunned in silence) and stood there

ready to continue his ride... as if nothing had just happened.

Fortunately even though the hunter didn't get off a shot, his wife

got these 4..


----------



## BugBuilder (Oct 17, 2007)

Good pictures but wrong story. I got this one via email four or five years ago.

http://www.snopes.com/photos/animals/mulelion.asp

BugBuilder


----------



## JAT83 (Sep 9, 2007)

Yeah, this pic is old news, I have seen it dozens of times and heard probably a dozen stories on it :lol:


----------



## truemule (Sep 12, 2007)

BugBuilder said:


> Good pictures but wrong story. I got this one via email four or five years ago.
> 
> http://www.snopes.com/photos/animals/mulelion.asp
> 
> BugBuilder





Jat83 said:


> Yeah, this pic is old news, I have seen it dozens of times and heard probably a dozen stories on it


Party poopers *(u)*


----------



## bucksandducks (Sep 11, 2007)

Ya no doubt you two! It is still an awesome story no matter how old it is or how many different times you have heard it. Who cares if it is old. Papacow just told the story that he was told. Some people. :roll:


----------



## bigpapacow (Nov 15, 2007)

I had never seen this before yesterday. I just copied and pasted it right out of my email. I need one of those mules now though.....


----------



## FROGGER (Oct 1, 2007)

After this was over the Mule and Bigfoot lived happily ever after. :lol:


----------



## Kevin D (Sep 15, 2007)

You think those photos are graphic, you should have been there the first time I tried to load a dead elk on my mule!!


----------



## .45 (Sep 21, 2007)

Kevin D said:


> You think those photos are graphic, you should have been there the first time I tried to load a dead elk on my mule!!


No doubt !! What did you really expect Festus?? 

Sorry....I watch too many old cowboy shows.... -)O(-

Ha ha ha ha ha ........


----------

